# Converting an unused duck coop into chicken coop



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We needed to find a space for the four survivors from clutch no.2, so I put a perch in our unused duck coop (the ducks prefer to sleep outdoors). I ran out of nails so I went out to buy some more and when I came back the chickens had already made themselves at home!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha! They approve even mid way into construction.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I had to scoop them up from their usual roost and take them to their new coop. Twice. They’re shut in now. Hopefully tonight won’t be too stressful for them and they’ll make their own way there tomorrow evening.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Keep us posted.


----------

